# hawk attack on a pigeon



## DanaBrunner (Jun 18, 2013)

I feed a bunch of pigeons in my every morning, in my back yard. they eat and I usually don't see them til 12:00. well there was one that just stayed behind he kept coming up to me as though it was saying help so I went to get a hand full of bird seed and it didn't want it but I was in the middle of cleaning there water and it was really interested in that. It just sat in it. I wondered if she would ever get out of there she would try but it was as if she new it would hurt her to do it. I finally picked her out of the water myself and she didn't fight me. I tried checking her out but could not see anything that looked odd. Made her open her wings she looked good so I set her on the under eve of my house so I could observe her to see what the problem was. Sure enough when she started to drink the water I placed for her she leaked it straight out of her chest area. She is really thirsty right after taking big drinks of water. I live in Desert hot Springs, California, and we are in the 3 digits already. It is already 4:00 p.m and she is still resting, but is she going to die from dehydration? what can I do? I have seen 2 attacks on birds and recovered them both in the under eve of the house there injuries were wing related not ripped open chest, but I was lucky with them because I interrupted their attacks before the hawk could do the real damage. I didn't see this one get attacked, but I know it happened the hawk usually will grab their claws and yank on them throwing to the ground if their lucky. I am usually able to make them let go of them by charging at them. I think this time the hawk couldn't grab the pigeons claws but cut him instead when it tried to grab her. By the way the both bird attacks were 100% well recovery. I hope this one will be too!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi. So sorry to hear about the bird. I don't have any experience on this, but can you check how big the hole in the crop is? Perhaps you need to take it to a vet who will stitch it up. 
Meanwhile, you can apply any antibiotic ointment/natural remedies like turmeric to the hole to fasten its healing.


----------

